# I called for a job - and I HATE phoning!



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

Making phone calls to strangers (sometimes even people I know) is one of the bigger things I dread. But I saw a listing for a once a month part-time job and I really need the money. I prefer jobs that you can send an email in, but this one required you to call up and say a phrase.

So, I just did it. I didn't even spend too much time trying to psyche myself into it. Maybe because its not the kind of job they want a resume for, I felt okay about it.

Unfortunately, the posting was from yesterday and they only needed two positions, but I called and said the silly phrase (with gusto) and talked a bit with the woman on the phone. She said I could call back next month as its not a permanent position.

I feel so jazzed. I'm thinking I should try a few more things today out of my comfort zone.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

That's awesome, well done. Had to say a phrase? That does sound hard, enthusiasm and SA don't go well together lol

Good job


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice! I hate making phone calls too, _especially_ about jobs. I'm glad you were able to just do it without losing your nerve! It's one of the hardest things for me to do 'cause I overthink everything.

Are there any other jobs you know of you could apply for that you wouldn't have to wait a month on? If you could call about this one, I bet you could call about another


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on doing it.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah, that's awesome. I'm highly jealous. I always get consumed with nerves to the point where I'm falling over my friends. Maybe you've got something going there. Get out of that zone!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's amazing what you can do when SA doesn't get in the way!


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

*Got a part time job now.*



identitycrisis said:


> Nice! I hate making phone calls too, _especially_ about jobs. I'm glad you were able to just do it without losing your nerve! It's one of the hardest things for me to do 'cause I overthink everything.
> 
> Are there any other jobs you know of you could apply for that you wouldn't have to wait a month on? If you could call about this one, I bet you could call about another


Well, there was a posting for the same type of job, but this one wanted you to email them and to include your phone number. So...I agonized over it a bit, but finally wrote the email. I got called back about 5 minutes after sending the email and asked to an "interview" the next afternoon.

Went, though I misjudged traffic so was late. I almost turned around and went home, but I talked myself into going on. To keep my energy level up I'd drunk some green tea and diet Dr Pepper. I had to fill out pages and pages of forms and then the interview was really an audition.

I just showed enthusiasm and (because of the caffeine) I was really positive towards the other people auditioning. The man conducting it said he thought I was a soccer mom. Anyway, I didn't get the job I was trying for but I got a similar one that I think I like better. It's limited hours, but its really public so its giving me an opportunity to get over people looking at me. Plus I'm getting paid to exercise, so I think its going to help me get over some of my social anxiety.

So I guess it pays to push yourself when you are feeling higher functioning.


----------



## falco (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats!

I remember how I couldn't talk on the phone without being awkward and then I started working in telemarketing. Fixed this problem within a week, but first days felt like horror movie


----------

